# My AMF



## Oldude13 (Jan 10, 2016)

Just got this one in trade.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 10, 2016)

Cool Roadmaster. Like the springers and the chainring.


----------



## Oldude13 (Jan 10, 2016)

just needs good cleaning


----------



## sleepy (Feb 17, 2016)

Very nice. I have the exact same frame and chain guard.... I think its a '59. On mine the upper part of the chain guard is red and has 'Sky King' in white letters.


----------



## Jeff Beilke (Oct 15, 2016)

Maybe you can help me with my amf, it's a flying falcon from the mid 50s I think. Found it in an old barn covered in pigeon poop. Cleaned up pretty good, that's all I know about it.


----------



## Barto (Mar 6, 2017)

I have the girls version of that bike, and yes, mine is a 59 as well!  Exact same badge as yours, sprocket, everything!  Ours was called "Sky Queen" when we got her.  We changed it to "Orange Crusher" and my daughter did er up! Cool custom Orange and Cream and mostly og parts.   It goes over really well when she takes it to car shows, Ladies lover it!

Good luck with yours


----------

